# Thursday Near Hurlburt field



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

View attachment 62726
Started out around 8 tryed the normal spots some small ones then started to work the south side of the pass the areas with dark muck bottom and nailed 3 big ones.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job!!! Looks like a couple nice ones in the mix.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nuttin better to eat


----------

